# Reset Password/ Windows Vista Home Basic



## nicolette7202 (Jan 9, 2008)

I rented a Toshiba laptop for Rent a Center, when I turned the laptop the previous renter user name pop up and ask for a password. How can I reset the password, it keep asking for a disk, a disk I don't have. PLEASE HELP

Anika Johnson


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi nicolette7202!!


This is kind of hard question. Not to mention the steps to reset or rocover the password, but from the ethical side. The easist way for you, you may want to return the laptop back to Rent-a-Center, and told about the situation, see whether they can provide your with the solutions, which is a password reset disc :smile:






Hope this helps :wave:


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Helping people crack computer security is against forum rules. Rent-a-Center is obligated to give you access to the computer they are charging you to use. Your issue is with them.


----------

